# Official - BMW dealers are as bad as Audi



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Grrrrrr

Already feeling like shoving the new bike thru their window. :x


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

do it.....DOOOO IIIIIT!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

John you have only had it a couple of weeks whats the problem with it :?:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

1st Feb 
Delivered to office go to bike home and it stalls each time 1st gear selected 8 times later its ok.

2nd Feb
Try to bike to office (2.7 miles) same problem
Going home same problem

3rd Feb
Bike collected

10th Feb
No news so ring them "Its ok we will return it tomorrow" So what was wrong? "We think its ok" What have you done? "Nothing but it should be fine now" Keep it until you can tell me what was wrong.
They ring back and say its the side stand telling the bike it is still down.So I tell them to fix whatever needs fixing. He says that they have nothing to fix so I say again, keep it until you can guarantee that there is no problem. Hours later he rings to say that its a part in the gearbox that they have to order.

17th Feb
"We have replaced the part and the bike is on its way back" I tell them to keep it and run it for a few days to make sure.

23rd Feb
Bike returned to my house, van goes and I start up and select 1st gear correct procedures followed naturally...
It stalls and does it a further 6 times. I ring the dealer and they dont believe me. I then ring the MD and also the Owner and explain.

They tell me they have fired the sales manager.... I also find out that the new workshop manager came from the local Triumph dealership. 
He was fired from there as he ruined my Daytona...

24th Feb

Its now getting close to March and I have ridden nearly 11 miles on this Â£13,300 top of the range magnificent BMW. They are taking it away this afternoon and saying that they are getting a technician from BMW HQ to have a look.............

Luckily I am not reliant on this bike for transport, its a weekend nice weather toy so I am not desperate to be riding every day as also the weather is crap.Non the less it is not good enough and although this has not yet involved any calls to Indian call centres I am getting close to telling them to get stuffed.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

If it comes back again with the same fault send them a nice letter rejecting the bike and demanding a full refund (or replacement).


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Absolutely Richard ! :x


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

thats very bad service Mr TTotal :evil:

I would insist on a replacement too.

ever thought of buying a push bike? they dont stall :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

was said:


> thats very bad service Mr TTotal :evil:
> 
> I would insist on a replacement too.
> 
> ever thought of buying a push bike? they dont stall :wink:


Thanks mate, I have 3 of them and they never let me down!

Have you found me those dark headlamps yet ? :wink:


----------



## Scott2k21 (Nov 11, 2004)

........count yourself lucky you only have 2 wheels to complain about to BMW :evil:

:roll: :wink:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Have you found me those dark headlamps yet ? :wink:


maybe :roll:  I will be in touch


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Well if you will buy German :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

yeh as opposed to Hungarian :lol:

Anyhow...........

24th Feb 13.00 hrs

Van collects bike to take away, I say to the guy so you can see the problem, this is what happens...."

Hmmmpphhh, it worked perfectly :x Anyhow vanman said "Oh well, I've seen many with this fault so dont worry"

Is that supposed to make me feel better? :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

BMW & their local dealer are treating me just fine at the moment.

They are very pro-active, helpful & 10 times more relaible than my experiences with Audi. That said it's early days & as my car is still new, i guess they may be treating me with kid gloves, although i told them on day 1 what i expect from a company i've just spent mucho cash with & they seemed to get my gist. Here's hoping.

Ps. You should have brought a proper bike, one of those japanese sports machines. They're as reliable as old tractors.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> BMW & their local dealer are treating me just fine at the moment.
> 
> They are very pro-active, helpful & 10 times more relaible than my experiences with Audi. That said it's early days & as my car is still new, i guess they may be treating me with kid gloves, although i told them on day 1 what i expect from a company i've just spent mucho cash with & they seemed to get my gist. Here's hoping.
> 
> Ps. You should have brought a proper bike, one of those japanese sports machines. *They're as slow as old tractors*.


Well said mate, this is a mind blowing beasty bike - when it goes. 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

28th Feb

Tomorrow is the 1st March so I have "had" a BMW for a month now...

Went to the dealers SPC in Alton, their own demo bike strangley had this fault yesterday too (is it a disease that is spreading "bike flu" ?)

BMW in Slough still not admitting to any outbreak of this complaint though (sounds familiar doesnt it?)

Almost fell over my bike, it was in their showroom as the workshop manager had nowhere to keep it so if it comes back it will be covered in stick finger prints...

They now have an ultimatum either sort it this week or replace with a new bike.

Disgracefull :x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I would have told them to keep it there and then fancy putting it in the showroom!!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Emailed them just now :x



> have just returned from your showroom where I spoke with Pete about my BMW.
> 
> It is exactly a month now since it was delivered and I have seen it here for a couple of days, you have collected it again last Friday.
> 
> ...


Its also posted on the BMW K1200S forums :x


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

John for that price for a weekend ride I'd buy...

a) a Lotus Elise

b) Eastern European sex slave!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hope you get it sorted, obviously a common problem. Get a solicitor to draw up a letter, will cost you Â£50 but it will work.

After 6 attempts to fix my rattling dashboard and two gearboxes on a Â£35k Landrover I bought they replaced it with a new one after I got a solicitor to write a 'not fit for purpose' letter


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> BMW & their local dealer are treating me just fine at the moment.
> 
> They are very pro-active, helpful & 10 times more relaible than my experiences with Audi. That said it's early days & as my car is still new, i guess they may be treating me with kid gloves, although i told them on day 1 what i expect from a company i've just spent mucho cash with & they seemed to get my gist. Here's hoping.
> 
> Ps. You should have brought a proper bike, one of those japanese sports machines. They're as reliable as old tractors.


Can't comment for the bikes - which have a completely different franchised network to BMW cars - but my last 4 BMWs- M3 to diesels, both company and privately run, have all received consistent faultless service from the dealership (Dick Lovett)and BMW GB. The 4 Audis A4 1.8t thru TT, to RS4, that I also ran, did not bring with them the same dealership experience, although i always found AUK helpful.

I have developed a long crack across bottom of windscreen of new car, so I am about to test them again...


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Vines BMW in Guildford are by a country mile the best car dealer I have experienced.

Damian


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Damian matey , long time no speak. This is all about a BMW bike dealer letting me down really, but pleased your car dealer is good.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

No update ??


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

3rd March

Called dealer this morning, I got "can he call you back , he's with a customer?"

I said that I was also a customer and an unhappy one at that "You have had my bike for another week and you havent had the courtesy to call and say what is happening"

:evil: Boy wait til the MD calls me , it will be difficult to stay calm. :?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

TTotal said:


> 3rd March
> 
> Called dealer this morning, I got "can he call you back , he's with a customer?"
> 
> ...


Why is everthing these days such hard work?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Later..

Workshop manager calls me back all chirpy

"We have got the local BMW engineer coming on Monday to discuss with the franchise owner exactly what we are going to do with your bike, once we have done that the Owner will call you to discuss the alternatives."

So nobody thought it was worth calling me then to explain what has happened in tha past week?

So nobody thought to reply to my email ?

Its a nice weekend coming up and I have no new bike, one month and 2 days so far and only 11 miles of use. 
I tell him this and he says " Would you like me to supply a replacement temporary bike for you ?"

Of friggin course I want a bike :x But why should I have to ask you? Surely it was good business practise to leave a bike when they took mine away as it was new and obviously with some mysterious warranty problem.

So yes please send me a bike now then " Yes I have an identical bike but it has the same problems as yours" well in that case keep it. If you cannot replace with exactly the same then leave it.

I have a feeling that this will be the permanent answer too, which is really sad as I was soo keen to get one of these BMW K1200s models.

We are having a discussion here in the office right now about this and it seems its the same story with local

Audi
Triumph
VW
Mercedes
Mazda

Just seems that the answer is to buy a Â£150 banger and just let it die slowly and chuck it...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Todays nice message out to the dealer.. 

Further to my message to your company on 28th (which I am still waiting for response) I would like to say how badly I feel about the poor support following the problems with my BMW bike .

Since the first press announcement I was determined to swap my Triumph Daytona for this machine. It was a dream....subsequently ruined.

I feel dissapointed and let down and totally helpless.

It appears to me that SPC are not at all bothered about looking after me as a customer. Your website is full of " No1 for BMW and working hard to stay right at the top" Not in my book.

You have had this bike for nearly of February,until now.Over a month . I feel that I should not be paying BMW finance when I have not had use of this bike (nor any other - not once have you offered to let me have a replacement until today whan I had to ask ) As it happens your bike has the same fault so I declined to have the demo bike here as a replacement.

You cannot now say that this fault is unusual when you have this fault on your own demo K1200s .

Surely it would have been a matter of common courtesy to have called me or at least responded to my email to explain what has happened and what will happen to my new bike.

When we had a problem with my Audi TT, a few of us in the owners club and forum got together and got BBC Watchdog involved (http://www.bbc.co.uk/watchdog/reports/t ... 0124.shtml) this forced them into admitting there was a problem and taking care of the TT owners. Will it mean a second call to the BBC ?

Perhaps this is not a big issue for your company and its just another winging customer.... to me though spending Â£13,300 is an awful lot and I would have expected more support and communication than the odd conversation with your workshop manager who has no authority to discuss financial matters.
As I said previously the phrase "Not fit for the purpose" springs to mind and should this continue unsolved then I shall have no alternative than to discuss this with my lawyer.

This is not the way to deal with customers surely, is it?

And to see my new BMW just sitting in your showroom , well I am speechless. Would you like your personal property left out for anyone to sit on and poke about ? At least other "sold" bikes had a keep-off label on them.

Cant say that I have enjoyed any of the 11 miles that I have ridden.

Will that create a response? I somehow have lost hope.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

You don't have alot of luck with any dealers do you? :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A response at last

Dear Mr Selman

Thank you for your email regarding your K1200 S

I think you have spoken to Pete Maxted this afternoon and he has 
explained the latest situation, but just to make it perfectly clear I 
thought I would brief you once again in an e-mail.

As you know we have at no time been able to replicate the problem you 
have experienced with your bike and I'm sure you will agree this makes 
it very difficult to diagnose.

The electrics on the K1200 S (and most hi-tech modern bikes for that 
matter) are a very complex thing and therefore great care needs to be 
taken when attempting to diagnose problems. This of course takes time!

I'm sure Pete Maxted will have explained to you that we are, as we 
speak, pulling apart our demonstrator K1200 S in an attempt to identify 
the problem.

In addition to this we have spoken to several people at BMW UK and they 
are also giving thought to the issue. This is the first time they have 
been faced with this problem on the bike.

Out area manager is taking up the issue with BMW Customer Services right 
now. He is in the showroom on Monday and we will hopefully have a 
conclusion to the problem by end of play on that day.

On the issue of your bike being kept at the back of the showroom, can I 
assure you that this is in fact the safest place for it to be. I'm sure 
you would not appreciate the bike being left outside, especially 
considering the inclement weather we are experiencing at the moment.

The bike has a 'Do not touch' label on it and for your further piece of 
mind I am arranging to have a roped barrier put in place to isolate it 
completely.

We will, of course contact you as soon as we have any more information.

With kind regards

John Gilbride 
General Manager


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and my reply

Here is my reply to SPC

Thanks for your response to several of my unanswered mails.

You simply cannot understand how much your company have managed to completely destroy my dream of owning what I thought was a fabulous bike.

So far not one word of compensation for the lack of a bike that I am paying a lot of money for.

So far no bike to use while this is going on.

So far 11 miles in 2 days of actually having this bike at my home in 5 weeks of "ownership"

I have been on 2 wheels for 35 years and this episode is making me really consider whether the time has come to quit, I have spent the last weekend with my fiancee trying to find an alternative bike but there is nothing out there that we would like to ride.

Together with your principles you have managed to totally ruin what was going to be such an adventure.

Surely the idiot coming from BMW on Monday realised that he couldnt sort it without a technician? The obvious answer would have been to transport the bike to BMW (which is where it is obviously going to end up any how)

We are both gutted here and whilst I am continuing to recieve this appauling support from BMW then I shall continue to keep the World of BMW riders informed on the (lack of) progress, on several BMW bike forums that I have registered on.

I have spent thousands of pounds on clothing and equipment anticipating an incredibly exciting new bike and wonderous ride-outs. All of this for just 11 miles of use .

I am growing into a bitter and twisted person and feel that SPC are mainly to blame.

I have also sent an email to BMW UK , asking them to consider getting involved.

If this had been a Â£300 camera with a fault and I had returned it to any high st store, it would have been sorted in SECONDS. So why can't BMW sort this now?

Your options are as follows:-

1.Replace this bike with same spec 2006 model ABS and ESP in Yellow 
2.Cancel the whole transaction

If 1. I shall require all of the additional equipment fitted

a.Laser Exhaust 
b.Hugger 
c.Centre stand 
d.Tank pads 
e.Comms sytem rider to pillion 
f. Registered with my personal plate "K1200V" 
I shall also expect to recieve compensation for the lack of use of a bike for 5 weeks 
I shall also expect a refund on the BMW finances installment payment for 1 month.

If 2. I shall expect compensation for

a. Specially bought clothing - all colour coded 
b. The lack of use of a motorcyle for over a month 
c. Specially purchased registration plate only suitable for this model.

There, that should explain just a little of my mood currently.

Thanks .


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Excuse me for being a bit blonde, but if they are



TTotal said:


> pulling apart our demonstrator K1200 S in an attempt to identify
> the problem.


how can they offer this to you as a loan bike while yours there??

:?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Keep it up, John.

FWIW a friend of mine has been totally screwed over by BMW and is currently going through the courts to the tune of Â£49k including damages and costs.

He owned an M3 ragtop and an X3 and was a totally happy customer, except the X3 gained a nasty problem with one of the seats. They tried fixing it and made it worse, then changed the cover so that it didn't match, and refused to change the interior. The saga went on and on, and eventually they agreed to take back the X3.

Instead of getting another, he decided to PX the M3 as well, and opt for a well specced X5 instead. They agreed to this, providing he gave up the M3 prior to delivery to allow them to use it as a demonstrator. He readily agreed and shook hands on the deal, happy to finally get shot of the X3.

The week before the X5 arrived, the dealer decided to renege on the deal and wanted to rewrite it, but my mate was having none of it and demanded his M3 back. "Sorry sir, we've sold it..." was their reply.

Without any signature from him, he still has the logbook etc! They've sold his fucking car!

Like I said, going through the courts at the moment... I've probably got some of that slightly mixed up, but those are at least the bones of the situation...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Phodge, yes its remarkable that their own demo bike is suffering too eh

Tim, I am really hoping it wont come to that, I really just feel like walking away.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

TTotal said:


> Phodge, yes its remarkable that their own demo bike is suffering too eh
> 
> Tim, I am really hoping it wont come to that, I really just feel like walking away.


Yours is the first that they have seen with the problem ,but their demo has the same problem [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

At last we managed to get a ride out today and the bike went well without any hiccups!

We have both got new BMW series V (5) helmets and this was the first time of wearing them too.

They are really comfy and the flip up idea is wonderful, especially for me as a spectacle wearer.

BUT... anyone else found that they are very very sensitive to the direction that they are facing - just get you head slightly to the left or right and the aerodynamics really push your head . This occurs from about 60 mph upwards.

The ventilation is fantasic though and such a great design means you can ride with the visor wide open without suffering from wind blasts, this seems worse strangely when the visor is almost closed and it gets noisier.

Really wanted to try out the Autocom that was installed so I could speak to Helen, but the dealer (SPC....) forgot to supply both cables

90 mph seems the perfect cruising speed (had a quick run up to 90 but mainly stayed at between 60 to 70 as we are supposed to be running in at little.

The electronic suspension ESA, was super, just changed it from "sport 1 person" to "Comfort 2 persons" and what a differance !

Helen was really really impressed and said she was very comfy and very confident as with the Daytona she was a little nervous on the pillion.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Blimey John. Can't say that I would have stood for all that shit. It would have been back on the lorry and waved goodbye for good if that was me.

The service you've received is appalling.

Maybe you should have asked for a new set of wheels as compensation. Seems like the trend lately!! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well all solved (it hasnt yet gone wrong in 100 miles) and they sent me a voucher for Â£500 also sent me a helmet valued at Â£380.

Sun is out and its biking time ! Hurray! 8)


----------

